# Levothyroxine and recover libido on male



## hdbernalp1979 (Mar 11, 2017)

Hi everyone:

I`m a 37 years old male, hypothyroid medicated with levothyroxine 50 mcg since january, 7 years with low libido, low energy and more, i will save my history is much more like others, negligent medics, not updated, not right tests, etc,etc, etc, anyway my tsh has been going doing down but very, very slow and FT4 always in the upper limit, it began on 5.4 and now after all this year is on 2.3. Not hashimoto, not overweight, no smoke, no booze, no weed.

Only recently after begin by my self with iron and selenium suplements i`m finally seeing some real changes on my skin, eyebrows and energy level, i just wanna ask if in the board there`s some guys that has recovered their lost sex drive with only levothyroxine treatment, it will return, i`m also on trt(testosterone replacement therapy), but still if thyroid hormones dont do well i`ll never feel full testosterone effects

Advices guys?

After all if it doesnt returns soon i`ve been thinking buy t3 or ndt and do it by my self, obviously taking ft3 tests before, is nearly imposible find and updated medic

Thanks


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I copied this from another one of your posts. Your issue begins with low testosterone, not low thyroid, although they are all interrelated.



> Free Testosterone 14.38 pg/ml 9-47


----------



## hdbernalp1979 (Mar 11, 2017)

Lovlkn said:


> I copied this from another one of your posts. Your issue begins with low testosterone, not low thyroid, although they are all interrelated.


At this point i dont know, now total testosterone is high on the upper limit after six months after being on trt and only a small improvement on sex drive and erections, and still was sleeping bad, dry skin,, falling eyebrows i know that both are related, and medics dont give me a clue, i only can ask on message boards


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Free Testosterone is the test you need to be focused on , not total.


----------



## mothyroid (Oct 31, 2017)

Hi, I haven't started any thyroid medications, I have my first endo appointment this week, but I've been on TRT (test cyp injections) for 3 months now and the one major positive change for me was libido. It has worked it's way back strong.... too strong according to my wife who was use to our previous sex life. You'll want more labs to figure out other things, like what Lovlkn mentioned with free testosterone (this is what actual testosterone is available for your body to use), and you will want to know your Estradiol levels. Mine were sky high after 2+ months on TRT and high (and low) Estrogen levels can wreak havoc on your system just as much.


----------

